# WiiU Master Race - Cancelled.



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

> For the first time since it launched, *the Wii U has sold fewer units than the Playstation Vita* in Japan's weekly sales figures.
> 
> According to a translation by a NeoGAF user, Japanese sales analysts Media Create report that the Vita sold 11,456 units between February 18th and February 24th, *while the Wii U came in behind* at 9,633.
> 
> ...


 
Naturally this means that we can officially make fun of the WiiU in public, point at it and laugh. After all, PSVita's sales are abysmal and anything that sells less than Sony's new handheld already has one foot in the grave.

Not to mention that those are Media Create statistics - our favourite! They're from Japan - an area which greatly concerns us, mostly western gamers.

Sales charts have always been our favourite pass time here on GBATemp, hence in an effort to reach to a broader audience, I'm posting this thread in the EoF not to cause a flamewar or anything. 

 Source

*EDIT: *Thread originally from the EoF, phrasing is meant to be humorous and will remain unchanged because I can't be arsed to write a paragraph about _"Sales"_.


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2013)

The best thing about having a Wii U is being able to sell it for a console with gaems. Cuz the Wii U has no gaems.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

Wii U - Lacking Vita-lity.

Edit - I posted the above throwaway remark prior to this topic moving to USN. Personally i feel the Japanese market doesn't reflect the Western one and is an entity unto itself. However, it's a tad worrying that the Big N is in this position on home ground.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm sorry Foxi, but this is far too delicious not to have in USN. 

I need tears to feed!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

p1ngpong said:


> I'm sorry Foxi, but this is far too delicious not to have in USN.
> 
> I need tears to feed!


If you say so, p1ngy, but I want to make one thing clear:

_"I am not to be held accountable for any resulting flamewars, ballblasting, butthurt and tear fountains as I don't think topics concerning sales are worthy of the USN status."_

_Continue. _


----------



## Etkar.H (Feb 28, 2013)

PSVita doesn't have any games that is worth buying anyway. LOL


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Etkar.H said:


> PSVita doesn't have any games that is worth buying anyway. LOL


Sure thing, bro - every man to his taste. Except what does that say about the WiiU then?


----------



## Etkar.H (Feb 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sure thing, bro - every man to his taste. Except what does that say about the WiiU then?


We have to wait till E3 and see, same thing with Vita.


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2013)

And with the big N being sued. You might say Nintendo are _doomed_.

Cos they are.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

The Japanese market favours the handheld gaming experience, a market that Nintendo obviously dominates. It's obviously doing fine (in Japan) with the 3DS, but the preference for portability and the lack of Wii U "shock and awe" factors that the Wii's gimmick had, plus the lack of decent games, is really hurting. With that portable favour in mind, the Vita's upcoming price cut is surely something that will be interesting to observe.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 28, 2013)

Valwin does it better


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

xist said:


> *The Japanese market favours the handheld gaming experience,* a market that Nintendo obviously dominates. It's obviously doing fine (in Japan) with the 3DS, but the preference for portability and the lack of Wii U "shock and awe" factors that the Wii's gimmick had, plus the lack of decent games, is really hurting. *With that portable favour in mind, the Vita's upcoming price cut is surely something that will be interesting to observe.*


I think that may be one of the reasons why Nintendo opted for the _"tablet"_ format of their controller - clearly they realize that their audience likes to take gaming along with them, even if it is just within the confines of their house. Not only that, the success of the _"Dual Screen"_ format represented by the DS was clearly an inspiration between dividing portions of games between the TV and the Game Pad.

As for the price cut, yes, it's going to be fun to observe the reactions of the Japanese public, especially considering that the PSVita is getting a slew of _"typically Japanese"_ games soon, such as Gundam Breaker, One Piece: Pirate Warriors 2, Trails in the Flash, Phantasy Star Online 2, Super Robot Taisen Z and more.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I think that may be one of the reasons why Nintendo opted for the _"tablet"_ format of their controller - clearly they realize that their audience likes to take gaming along with them, even if it is just within the confines of their house. Not only that, the success of the _"Dual Screen"_ format represented by the DS was clearly an inspiration between dividing portions of games between the TV and the Game Pad.


 
And therein lies the concern - do people just want a scaled up version of the DS with their Wii U's? Also, haven't there been concerns over the wireless range of the tablet component?


----------



## McHaggis (Feb 28, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Valwin does it better


Yeah, because Valwin just posts it straight to USN to show off his superior trollmanship.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2013)

xist said:


> Also, haven't there been concerns over the wireless range of the tablet component?


The main concern is whether it's possible to go play the WiiU in the toilet. Going by those standards, the WiiU needs a bit more development. I can't take a dump and play at the same time when I tried it at a friends house


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 28, 2013)

Finally! A chance to justify buying a vita! It's not _the worst_ selling console anymore!


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 28, 2013)

/sets up a vat to collect Wiiu and Vita fanboy tears

What, it fuels Guild's rage. I mix it in with his morning coffee when he isn't looking.


----------



## beta4attack (Feb 28, 2013)

Reminds when Valwin used to post this junk...


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 28, 2013)

Wii U is doomed.
Nintendo will discontinue it ASAP.

Abandon ship


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2013)

It's low and expected with no games just like the vita, handhelds have been more favorable in Japan for a long time, PSP is around 20 Million, while Wii just on 12 Million. 

Technically the price-cut has been effect in most stores in Japan before the given date, before that PSV was doing 8K weekly. So not much of a punch. Vita dead as ever.

PS Vita against its true competitor

3DS 10.686.856
PSV 1.231.864

Ouch....


----------



## McHaggis (Feb 28, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Finally! A chance to justify buying a vita! It's not _the worst_ selling console anymore!


It's still the worst selling console overall, just not this week (in Japan).  I guess every dog has its day!


----------



## pokefloote (Feb 28, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> It's still the worst selling console overall, just not this week (in Japan). I guess every dog has its day!


I know, it was sarcasm because some members will think this changes things


----------



## raulpica (Feb 28, 2013)

They need to price the WiiU at $199 and they'll slaughter the competition.

It's just too costly right now.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2013)

raulpica said:


> They need to price the WiiU at $199 and they'll slaughter the competition.
> 
> It's just too costly right now.


Not enough games at the moment that could interest people.

Same reason for Vita's death.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 28, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Not enough games at the moment that could interest people.
> 
> Same reason for Vita's death.


I thought the 360/PS3 ports were flowing in?


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

heartgold said:


> PS Vita against its true competitor
> 
> 3DS 10.686.856
> PSV 1.231.864
> ...


 
You do realise that the 3DS and Vita aren't direct competitors right? If you're just throwing comparisons around why not include smart phones and tablets?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2013)

I am too busy being Dreamcast Master Race right now.
It had two screen before it was cool


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2013)

xist said:


> You do realise that the 3DS and Vita aren't direct competitors right? If you're just throwing comparisons around why not include smart phones and tablets?


More or less they are if people are looking for a dedicated gaming device, 3DS has been snatching up the PSP core userbase, while the casuals have shifted to smart devices.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

heartgold said:


> More or less they are if people are looking for a dedicated gaming device, 3DS has been snatching up the PSP core userbase, while the casuals have shifted to smart devices.


 
Where are you sourcing that information? The available 3DS software seems unlikely to "snatch up" the PSP's core demographic.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2013)

heartgold said:


> More or less they are if people are looking for a dedicated gaming device, 3DS has been snatching up the PSP core userbase, while the casuals have shifted to smart devices.


DS/3DS isn't casual gaming? Interesting.

I'd imagine most people would just get rid of another device, if it's possible. Thus the iPhone with it's ~250-300 million units since 2007.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2013)

xist said:


> Where are you sourcing that information? The available 3DS software seems unlikely to "snatch up" the PSP's core demographic.


Monster hunter tri 3G. Oh and MH4 to follow. A game that saved the PSP hardware in Japan. Nintendo not risking it again by money hatting it for sometime.

A lot of those Japanese games series that have been on the PSP, have seen some follow ups on the 3DS, don't ask I'm not into it.

Quite a few Mature titles, like RE R, street-fighter, DOA, tekken etc.....


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Monster hunter tri 3G. Oh and MH4 to follow. A game that saved the PSP hardware in Japan. Nintendo not risking it again by money hatting it for sometime.


 
You're confusing the passion for MH and multiplayer gaming on portables, with the PSP's core demographic. The 3DS is still predominantly a "Nintendo" handheld and as such appeals/is targeted at a different group of people.

The Wii U has a problem that it's in no-mans land. No games at the moment and as time passes to announce those games, announcements from MS and Sony are likely to dilute the impact....rendering the Wii U more or less the domain of the already Nintendo converted.


----------



## McHaggis (Feb 28, 2013)

Wait... what was this thread about again?


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2013)

xist said:


> You're confusing the passion for MH and multiplayer gaming on portables, with the PSP's core demographic. The 3DS is still predominantly a "Nintendo" handheld and as such appeals/is targeted at a different group of people.
> 
> The Wii U has a problem that it's in no-mans land. No games at the moment and as time passes to announce those games, announcements from MS and Sony are likely to dilute the impact....rendering the Wii U more or less the domain of the already Nintendo converted.


You are saying MH fans are not a PSP core demographic?

Then what is apart from first party games? Technically any system can receive an exclusive game to get fans to play on the system.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2013)

This is judgement day for Wii Unitarians. Repent, ye sinners, repent!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 28, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Valwin does it better


 
I miss Valwinian on the Temp );


The Vita will be the underdog like the PSP was.

Comparing a console to a handheld is like comparing a car to a bike.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2013)

Why couldn't this stay in the EOF? I have to be a bit more serious now. ;_;


xist said:


> And therein lies the concern - do people just want a scaled up version of the DS with their Wii U's? Also, haven't there been concerns over the wireless range of the tablet component?


Like people want a "scaled" down version of the ps3 with their Vita's?

If not Nintendo, someone going find away to use any wifi connection for streaming.


raulpica said:


> They need to price the WiiU at $199 and they'll slaughter the competition.
> 
> It's just too costly right now.


Not sure if you are serious, but they are already selling at a loss and they said a price drop isn't happening.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2013)

Actually really looking this, this is all Nintendo's fault. They haven't really given the Wii U the attention it deserves from them, being their newest product. There are too many delayed games for the system, not enough interesting launch titles, and all of their Nintendo Directs are pretty telling people that the only time the system will get interesting is late Spring, Summer, and Fall, which means there really is no point of buying it until then. Nintendo should have started developing their games earlier to meet the demands of of the launch title and should also start focusing more advertisements on the system. The only time I ever saw any advertisements for it, was a week before the release and the following month after that. Since then I barely see anything about it, it's like the system is already being phased out or something.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 28, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Not sure if you are serious, but they are already selling at a loss and they said a price drop isn't happening.


And that's exactly while it's failing - not so powerful hardware for WAY too much.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

heartgold said:


> You are saying MH fans are not a PSP core demographic?
> 
> Then what is apart from first party games? Technically any system can receive an exclusive game to get fans to play on the system.


 
The PSP undoubtedly benefited from the Monster Hunter games, but a console is not targeted at a particular franchises fans. Consider the games that represented the PSP's best output - RPGs, SRPGs and 3rd Person Action/Adventure. You're making claims that could equally be made about Metal Gear Solid or God of War. It's not a particular game but game genre's/styles that determine audiences. Believe it or not but fighting games were probably just as prevalent on the DS as the PSP.

Maybe I missed them but I don't see a deluge of RPG's, SRPG's and 3rd Person games (like Metal Gear, God of War, Daxter) on the 3DS.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Not sure if you are serious, but they are already selling at a loss and they said a price drop isn't happening.


Well considering the competition is at the moment at half the price with I don't know how many times more games.. It is a valid point (until the PS4 and Durango get released).


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Like people want a "scaled" down version of the ps3 with their Vita's?


 
What's not to like about a portable PS3? The Wii U relies on it's innovation, the Vita doesn't. Unless they do something different with their console it's going to remain in the doldrums.


----------



## XDel (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice, so Nintendo's bumpy start is making Sony look good.

They should enjoy it while they can!

Messed up title for a thread btw!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, yes, post an obviously flame-bait topic to USN.  Guess this is what this site is coming to.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2013)

XDel said:


> Nice, so Nintendo's bumpy start is making Sony look good.


 
Isn't that what everyone has been saying at Sony? "LOL Sony doesn't sell compared to X". It's still selling millions with relatively small amount of software.

Just like the PSVita, the WiiU is overpriced compared to competitors products available at the moment. If the console was $249 or $299 (Deluxe, with game and stuff), it'd compare quite well. Since it's not + the small amount of games, it won't sell as expected. (That's the reason (or at least a part of it) why they've scaled down expected sales of the WiiU).



XDel said:


> Messuped title for a thread btw!


 


GreatZimkogway said:


> Yes, yes, post an obviously flame-bait topic to USN. Guess this is what this site is coming to.


 
Way to go in reading the the OP and where this thread originated.. It was an EoF thread :3


----------



## raulpica (Feb 28, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Way to go in reading the the OP and where this thread originated.. It was an EoF thread :3


Then p1ngpong decided to make us look bad by posting this blatant flamebait into the USN


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 28, 2013)

look at what games are coming out for
each system(in Japan)

the WiiU only has a few games coming (all at the end or March, and one VERY big one at the end of March (DQX))

but the vita has a few big games in the next few weeks (Tales of heart R and Phantasy Star Online 2, the latter of which is out today FREE and FREE to PLAY)

the wiiU is not selling (at this time) as people that want a wiiU are waiting for the games they want to get to come out later in the Year


----------



## XDel (Feb 28, 2013)

They are getting Phantasy Star On-line 2 for free and free to play?

Totally unfair!!! I miss playing PSO on dial up on my Dreamcast!


----------



## raulpica (Feb 28, 2013)

AceVampirealpha said:


> Was there no a rule that say No sales topics ?


Err, yeah. I can't see it anymore, though? I can remember it being stickied in the USN, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Then p1ngpong decided to make us look bad by posting this blatant flamebait into the USN





Spoiler











 
While sales threads aren't really that fruitful, putting things into perspective is interesting. Both Sony and Nintendo are forming the joint venture called Knee Deep in Shit Inc to try to combat the power of the mobile sector (phones, tabs, phablets, etc).


----------



## raulpica (Feb 28, 2013)

AceVampirealpha said:


> Help me see if I am wrong but was there some people that got warn by doing this and even ban ?


Errr, yes. Feel free to forward your complaints to p1ngpong.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

AceVampirealpha said:


> Help me see if I am wrong but was there some people that got warn by doing this and even ban ?



ALERT ALERT VALWIN SPOTTED IN THE WILD ALERT ALERT ALERT ALT DETECTED


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2013)

raulpica said:


> And that's exactly while it's failing - not so powerful hardware for WAY too much.


Yeah, you aren't serious. 



Qtis said:


> Well considering the competition is at the moment at half the price with I don't know how many times more games.. It is a valid point (until the PS4 and Durango get released).


I still don't think it's valid. Do you think if games were here right now, it still will be the same?
They had the games there at the beginning and it sold so much in such a small time.Don't all new consoles have that problem?Should we prepare for a Ps4
and Durango price cut since there are consoles behind it with a lot more games which you wouldn't even be able to simple carry over
and most likely be much cheaper?



xist said:


> What's not to like about a portable PS3? The Wii U relies on it's innovation, the Vita doesn't. Unless they do something different with their console it's going to remain in the doldrums.


I just made it seem like it was a bad thing. What's not to like about a DS in console form? If it lives up to be a DS, we'll be getting games out of the wazoo.

Personally, I think they relies on a balance between everything that makes up a console.
Plus Sony did try to push the touchpad and still trying to do it with the ps4.

"Different with their console"? Like more games? Once they finally get done and delays stop happening, this won't be a problem.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I just made it seem like it was a bad thing. What's not to like about a DS in console form? If it lives up to be a DS, we'll be getting games out of the wazoo.
> 
> 
> "Different with their console"? Like more games? Once they finally get done and delays stop happening, this won't be a problem.


 
Because unfortunately we've seen it before and just the dynamic of looking at the tablet and TV simultaneously-ish doesn't work as well. Plus moving to portability is a bonus, but the reverse less so.The Wii had a USP that attracted people, now the Wii U has to come up with some way to utilise it's USP.


----------



## AceWarhead (Feb 28, 2013)

Ah, the Nintendo fanboys get a little taste of lacking sales eh?
This is rather troublesome for Nintendo. No real good games out for it yet, and rather stale experience overall (at least for me)
Once again though, time will tell.....


----------



## Janthran (Feb 28, 2013)

Gahars said:


> This is judgement day for Wii Unitarians. Repent, ye sinners, repent!


That's the best you could do? I'm disappointed WIIth U.

ook that was also bad but still


----------



## Qtis (Feb 28, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I still don't think it's valid. Do you think if games were here right now, it still will be the same? They had the games there at the beginning and it sold so much in such a small time.Don't all new consoles have that problem?


Well that's the thing. We can only speculate. The games just aren't here yet.

(I wasn't sure which part of the reply was answering what, so I may miss something)



KingVamp said:


> Should we prepare for a Ps4 and Durango price cut since there are consoles behind it with a lot more games which you wouldn't even be able to simple carry over and most likely be much cheaper?


You missed my point pretty hard, especially with the last part.

If you take out the small amount of exclusive games for the WiiU, it's filled with ports of games never available on the Wii. While the games are new to the Wii-only people, the large consumer base with either a PS3 or Xbox360 is huge. Buying a new console to play pretty much the same games already going second hand for a few $10 for other platforms is kinda moot. The WiiU is in this retrospect a pimped up Wii with HD graphics. At the moment it offers about the same experience as the PS3 and Xbox360, since the tablet controller is used very conservatively. If the tablet was used more in an innovative or new way (compare Wii motion control vs traditional controllers), it would sell fantastically. As there isn't a real smash hit like Wii Sports that really takes the new feature to the new level, I can see the console struggling for quite a bit. So basically getting a PS3/360 for half the price of a WiiU is currently the better option since they still beat the exclusive market and have a larger database of new games for the Wii owners compared to the WiiU.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 28, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> Yeah, because Valwin just posts it straight to USN to show off his superior trollmanship.


yeap, Valwin has balls!
http://gbatemp.net/threads/psvita-offcially-dead.343780/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2013)

So I obviously missed something.

For the record I saw this crop up on some news feeds and decided against it.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 28, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> yeap, Valwin has balls!
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/psvita-offcially-dead.343780/


And now he's gone again


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder how much GameStop will give me for my wii-u when I trade it towards a PS4.


----------



## Chary (Feb 28, 2013)

Meh. The reason WiiU is selling so bad, is because they are focusing more on 3DS. When the good games (If they are made) come out, then we'll see sales. The WiiU has no 3D Mario yet, for goodness sake.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 28, 2013)

so this maybe nintendo's 2nd failed system next to the Virtual Boy?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 28, 2013)

Chary said:


> Meh. The reason WiiU is selling so bad, is because they are focusing more on 3DS. When the good games (If they are made) come out, then we'll see sales. The WiiU has no 3D Mario yet, for goodness sake.


I'd agree with that.
They're spending so much time digging the 3DS out of a hole, they're piling all the dirt on top of the Wii-U.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> so this maybe nintendo's 2nd failed system next to the Vitural Boy?


...and the Nintendo 64. 


Chary said:


> Meh. The reason WiiU is selling so bad, is because they are focusing more on 3DS. When the good games (If they are made) come out, then we'll see sales. The WiiU has no 3D Mario yet, for goodness sake.





Spoiler











*EDIT:* Ah, you said 3D... Well, in that case...

You can classify it as 3D - it's just side-scrolling.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 28, 2013)

I kinda agree with the n64 fail but still I think all of the n64 games should have had back up saves on the cart, not on the stupid memory pak. That was so lame... (looking at Goemon's great adventure)


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> I kinda agree with the n64 fail but still I think all of the n64 games should have had back up saves on the cart, not on the stupid memory pak. That was so lame... (looking at Goemon's great adventure)


It failed for the same reason why the PS3 had a hard time when it started - because the hardware was hard to program for, hence there's small library of games for it. The Sega Saturn had the same issue, which is why the PlayStation came out on top.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 28, 2013)

Never thought of it that way. Then again I was too young to know that stuff


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 28, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Then p1ngpong decided to make us look bad by posting this blatant flamebait into the USN


pingpong should ban himself


----------



## Forstride (Feb 28, 2013)

Funny how Valwin gets banned for threads like this, yet Foxi can do it consequence-free.  Oh GBAtemp staff, when will you ever do your job right?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 28, 2013)

SURPRISE SURPRISE, A HOME CONSOLE IN JAPAN WITH NO GAMES RIGHT NOW SOLD WORSE THAN A DEAD HANDHELD THAT JUST HAD A PRICE DROP. That's like arguing between which is a better turd.
​


Foxi4 said:


> *Note that this is before the Vita price drop has even come into effect.* Expect the numbers to be even more skewed next week.​


​Actually, most stores in Japan already dropped the price of the Vita. That's the reason for the slight rise in Vita sales.​


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 28, 2013)

Gotta love GBATemp moderation; be a goofball with inflammatory topics, but put the boots to anyone trying to publicly defend themselves

EDIT how could I forget, please please report this extremely off topic post. I'm so sorry for derailing this valuable thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

soulx said:


> *Stuff*


Someone didn't read the whole post or just going along with the joke...? 


yuyuyup said:


> *Stuff*


Someone _definitely_ didn't read the OP. 


Forstride said:


> *Stuff*


See above.  It's an EoF thread - it's _the staff_ who moved it to USN.


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2013)

I wonder how many times p1ng is going to masturbate over this thread?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

emigre said:


> I wonder how many times p1ng is going to masturbate over this thread?


I wonder how long it will take before people start to read the thread before crying a river.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2013)

Say what you will about the thread, but it is a great test of reading comprehension skills.


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I wonder how long it will take before people start to read the thread before crying a river.


 
With every tear shed, p1ng's penis becomes slightly harder.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

emigre said:


> With every tear shed, p1ng's penis becomes slightly harder.


He uses them as lube before he buttrapes bans unsuspecting victims.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 28, 2013)

So...if the vita gets that price cut...will that mean we'll get these kinds of threads on a weekly basis? And even more if the next consoles start hitting the market?


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2013)

More like Wii U master hobble.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 28, 2013)

So Nintendo is getting a taste of medicine that others had partaken in already. Doesn't stop the enjoyment I have with my Wii U.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2013)

If there's a Wii U master race, does that make the Vita Jesse Owens?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 28, 2013)

WII U HAZ NO GAEMZ.

That is all.


----------



## LoganK93 (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm sorry, but almost every time a new console comes out I see the exact same thing happen. Within two months of release, if there aren't at least 30 games and like ten first party games, I see "THE CONSOLE SUXORS ITS DYING NO ONE SHOULD BUY IT LOL WAT A JOKE PLS SERIOUSLY JUST QUIT". This shows developers that no one cares about the console right off the bat, thus discouraging them from making games. This goes doubly for anything Nintendo releases. When the 3DS first came out, the only games really available were Rayman 3D, a Rabbids game, and SteelDiver that I recall, as well as a couple others. And all anyone on the internet said was "3DS SUCKS NINTENDO SUCKS NO ONE WILL BUY IT IT HAZ NO GAEMZ OMGZZ" and now suddenly there are games like Paper Mario, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, Mario and Luigi: Dream Team, a Zelda in the works, and a new Smash Bros. The point I'm trying to make I guess is, let the console grow. It takes time for good games to come out, and the last thing developers want to see is people expressing a lack of interest in the console they're developing for.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm thoroughly confused why this is here but I'm not touching it with a 10 foot pole.

It just doesn't sell because it doesn't have games. Story of every console in existence.


----------



## LoganK93 (Feb 28, 2013)

It's there because it's the exact same thing every time something is released. I'm not trying to start a war or anything, just stating what I see on here.


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2013)

LoganK93 said:


> It's there because it's the exact same thing every time something is released. I'm not trying to start a war or anything, just stating what I see on here.


I think he meant the thread, not your reply.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 28, 2013)

LoganK93 said:


> It's there because it's the exact same thing every time something is released. I'm not trying to start a war or anything, just stating what I see on here.


No, it's there because p1ng put it here. It was in the EoF originally, until p1ng realized he needed more tears for the oasis in his desert-filled cunt. 
;O;


----------



## NightsOwl (Feb 28, 2013)

emigre said:


> And with the big N being sued. You might say Nintendo are _doomed_.
> 
> Cos they are.


If the internet has ever told me anything, it's Nintendo is doomed. The moon landing is fake. And people wipe pizza on their ass and then charge you for it.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 28, 2013)

NightsOwl said:


> And people wipe pizza on their ass and then charge you for it.


 
Can confirm.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm thoroughly confused why this is here but I'm not touching it with a 10 foot pole.
> 
> It just doesn't sell because it doesn't have games. Story of every console in existence.


 
I thought it didn't sell because of that big ass tablet. That's why I don't want to touch it...


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 28, 2013)

LoganK93 said:


> a Rabbids game


Its a well Known fact Rabbids and 3DS have a love bond.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 28, 2013)

*waits for gaems.

No gaems? No purchase Nintendo. It's why I haven't even considered buying a Vita. 

Vita has no gaems.
WiiU has no gaems
We all die because no gaems.


----------



## LoganK93 (Feb 28, 2013)

As for not selling because of the tablet, I actually find it rather comfortable to hold and find it allows for more intuitive menus (Darksiders II allows your inventory to be accessed without stopping gameplay) I also enjoy the off t.v. play, which my only gripe with is the range. Also, Rabbids creep me out...

Edit: The Vita makes me angry, because they made it seem like it would be this great handheld with console level games. The only retail game I have is Little Big Planet. I've actually considered selling the vita but I keep hoping it will be hacked so I can use emulators like on psp.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

LoganK93 said:


> Edit: The Vita makes me angry, because they made it seem like it would be this great handheld with console level games. The only retail game I have is Little Big Planet. I've actually considered selling the vita but I keep hoping it will be hacked so I can use emulators like on psp.


So what exactly gives you the authority to criticize it? You played _*1*_ game for the platform when there's a myriad of good games to choose from - Uncharted, Gravity Rush, Persona 4, Wipeout, Assassin's Creed, Dynasty Warriors, Mortal Kombat and more - are those not _"console level"_ enough for you?


----------



## Veho (Feb 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You played _*1*_ game for the platform


I beg you don't cry  ;o;  He said he _owns_ one game, he didn't say how many he played.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> I beg you don't cry ;o; He said he _owns_ one game, he didn't say how many he played.


I suppose you're right. It's just the way he phrased his statement that makes it sound like _"I have one game and it sucks ergo the system and its entire library sucks"._


----------



## nando (Feb 28, 2013)

for a second I thought there was a game called "master Race" and all kinds of ideas of why such a game would get canceled ran through my head. I'm disappoint


----------



## McHaggis (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't believe I took a break from staring at the Wii U system menu just to catch up on this thread.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

LoganK93 said:


> Edit: The Vita makes me angry, because they made it seem like it would be this great handheld with console level games. The only retail game I have is Little Big Planet. I've actually considered selling the vita but I keep hoping it will be hacked so I can use emulators like on psp.


 
You could make the exact same case for lots of other consoles. In my personal experience I was let down and disappointed that I bought into the 3DS at launch, and ended up feeling bitter about the lack of games, the price drop and the Ambassador titles which were supposed to placate me. In the end I sucked up my loss of money and sold it for even more loss (although I'm still lumbered with Tales of the Abyss that I'm too heartbroken to lose even more money on...)

Contrary to that lots of people were happy about the 3DS and didn't share my feelings about the system...I'm not a core Nintendo gamer but it sounds like you are if you already have a Wii U. In one sense I'm not surprised that the Vita isn't for you, whilst in another I think you're suffering from unfair expectations.


----------



## Arras (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, I'm a Nintendo gamer and even I can see the Vita has more interesting stuff right now for me at least, especially if you have a PS3 with PS+. On the WiiU there's Nintendo Land and NSMBU, neither of which I really care about, more like 'it'd be nice to have', on the Vita there's Gravity Rush, maybe Persona 4 and a bunch of free PS+ games.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2013)

For people who haven't play them yet, there is 3rd party ports too, some of them came at the same time as the others. There is a lot of indie games.

More game announcements are coming. PAX is coming as well, so let's see if they got something there.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2013)

xist said:


> The PSP undoubtedly benefited from the Monster Hunter games, but a console is not targeted at a particular franchises fans. Consider the games that represented the PSP's best output - RPGs, SRPGs and 3rd Person Action/Adventure. You're making claims that could equally be made about Metal Gear Solid or God of War. It's not a particular game but game genre's/styles that determine audiences. Believe it or not but fighting games were probably just as prevalent on the DS as the PSP.
> 
> Maybe I missed them but I don't see a deluge of RPG's, SRPG's and 3rd Person games (like Metal Gear, God of War, Daxter) on the 3DS.


3DS is young handheld compared to a 9 years old PSP. It has plenty of those genres considering the time in the market; you should see the rpg/srpg Japanese list, it's quite healthy. It's not a DS where it was limited in specs so devs can produce all different types of experiences.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 28, 2013)

emigre said:


> The best thing about having a Wii U is being able to sell it for a console with gaems. Cuz the Wii U has no gaems.


 
Implying that the Vita has games, because it has SFA for games in the West right now.

Also, sales figures aren't news. Who cares that the floundering fish that is the Vita outsold the Wii U? Maybe Vita fanboys care, but considering the Wii U is still relatively new and lacks quality games as much as the Vita does, it shouldn't come as a surprise that sales are slow. 

But you could always thank Ubisoft for delaying Rayman Legends, the only good Wii U game coming out before the spring.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

heartgold said:


> 3DS is young handheld compared to a 9 years old PSP.


 
The point is that you claimed it was taking the core PSP demographic from the Vita - in the Western markets you'd be hard pressed to prove that.


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Implying that the Vita has games, because it has SFA for games in the West right now.
> 
> Also, sales figures aren't news. Who cares that the floundering fish that is the Vita outsold the Wii U? Maybe Vita fanboys care, but considering the Wii U is still relatively new and lacks quality games as much as the Vita does, it shouldn't come as a surprise that sales are slow.
> 
> But you could always thank Ubisoft for delaying Rayman Legends, the only good Wii U game coming out before the spring.


 
Is there truly no humour in your soul? Or at least some basic reading comprehension?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 28, 2013)

emigre said:


> Is there truly no humour in your soul? Or at least some basic reading comprehension?


 
I personally couldn't give two squirts of piss whether the Vita sold a couple thousand more units then the Wii U in Japan. People seem to act like Japan is the be all, end all of gaming and that what consumers there buy means the entire world shares the same opinion. The Wii U isn't struggling with sales, it's just not doing well and no one is surprised by it's struggles, just like no one is surprised the Vita is selling like shit too.


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> I personally couldn't give two squirts of piss whether the Vita sold a couple thousand more units then the Wii U in Japan. People seem to act like Japan is the be all, end all of gaming and that what consumers there buy means the entire world shares the same opinion. The Wii U isn't struggling with sales, it's just not doing well and no one is surprised by it's struggles, just like no one is surprised the Vita is selling like shit too.


 
This thread is meant to be a fucking joke. Why are people on this site so fucking stupid?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> But you could always thank Ubisoft for delaying Rayman Legends, the only good Wii U game coming out before the spring.


Are you implying that Rayman Legends would magically improve WiiU sales?

Now, don't get me wrong, it's going to be a great game, no doubt, but Rayman Origins did not sell in zillions and certainly wasn't a system seller. It's on the PSVita and it doesn't seem like it's pushing the system forward - if you're expecting Legends to push the WiiU, you've got another thing coming.

Not many people gave a cluck about Rayman Origins or Legends and now that Legends was both delayed and announced to be Multiplatform, even less people will care for the WiiU version when PS3/360 versions will be readily available, nullifying the need to buy a new system just to play this game.

What the WiiU needs to triumph in Japan are JRPG's, what it needs to triumph in the West are core games, what it needs to triumph on a global scale are Mario, Zelda, Metroid and Pokemon. If those three conditions are met, we have another successful generation for Nintendo. If not, the sales will remain lackluster.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2013)

xist said:


> The point is that you claimed it was taking the core PSP demographic from the Vita - in the Western markets you'd be hard pressed to prove that.


All strictly Japanese. I didn't mention western. Smart devices are more dominating there, hence the struggle of both handhelds. There's more core gamers in Japan who prefer dedicated gaming handhelds so either 3DS or the PSV has a shot winning them over to their next gen systems.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Are you implying that Rayman Legends would magically improve WiiU sales?
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong, it's going to be a great game, no doubt, but Rayman Origins did not sell in zillions and certainly wasn't a system seller. It's on the PSVita and it doesn't seem like it's pushing the system forward - if you're expecting Legends to push the WiiU, you've got another thing coming.
> 
> ...


 
-People on MiiVerse actually posted they bought the WiiU solely for Rayman Legends.
-Rayman Origins was released in a shit part of the calendar which forced it to be buried by pretty much everything.

But then again, who cares, this data just shows what we already knew, there were no games for the WiiU for like January and February. March and beyond are looking good though with Monster Hunter, Need for Speed and Lego City Undercover coming out next month. Monster Hunter will definitely sell consoles. So I expect to see 3DS erupt and WiiU to sell a ton as well. If I had to guess though, I'd bet the WiiU would sell a bit more than the 3DS, or just as much as a lot of people already have a 3DS.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

heartgold said:


> All strictly Japanese.


 
I'm genuinely not trying to argue for the sake of it, but I honestly don't see the core PSP audience moving to the 3DS. For instance the 3DS is still really hurting for JRPG, many of which have limited appeal
http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/list-257?region=2&dist=1

With the Vita there's the ability to play both PSP and PSX RPG's made beautiful on the OLED, plus the Vita's own RPGs.

I'm not saying PSP owners won't have jumped ship, just that the 3DS isn't in fact any more attractive a jump than any other handheld. It's still more Nintendo-centric rather than Sony's more varied approach.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> But then again, who cares, this data just shows what we already knew, there were no games for the WiiU for like January and February. March and beyond are looking good though with Monster Hunter, Need for Speed and Lego City Undercover coming out next month. Monster Hunter will definitely sell consoles. So I expect to see 3DS erupt and WiiU to sell a ton as well. If I had to guess though, I'd bet the WiiU would sell a bit more than the 3DS, or just as much as a lot of people already have a 3DS.


Neither Need for Speed nor Lego City are real system sellers, especially in Japan. As for Monster Hunter, it will surely sell systems, but I'm not entirely sold on the game myself. I mean, it's merely an expansion upon Monster Hunter Tri with HD graphics and extra content - it's the equivalent of PSP's Monster Hunter Freedom Unite/Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G which was practically Monster Hunter 2 with additional content.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Neither Need for Speed nor Lego City are real system sellers, especially in Japan. As for Monster Hunter, it will surely sell systems, but I'm not entirely sold on the game myself. I mean, it's merely an expansion upon Monster Hunter Tri with HD graphics and extra content - it's the equivalent of PSP's Monster Hunter Freedom Unite/Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G which was practically Monster Hunter 2 with additional content.


 
Who knows what Lego City will do, it could be, I'd say give it a chance. Need for Speed though I agree, but I think it would help sell SOME consoles. But Monster Hunter will sell. I'm not a fan of the series, I tried the demo, tried Unite on the PSP, definitely not my type of game, but I know it will sell.


----------



## heartgold (Feb 28, 2013)

xist said:


> I'm genuinely not trying to argue for the sake of it, but i honestly don't see the core PSP audience moving to the 3DS. For instance the 3DS is still really hurting for JRPG, many of which have limited appeal
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/list-257?region=2&dist=1
> 
> With the Vita there's the ability to play both PSP and PSX RPG's made beautiful on the OLED, plus the Vita's own RPGs.
> ...


 
http://www.3ds/list-48?region=2&dist=1

Rpg list looks great to me with added SMT IV, DS soul hackers, DQ 7 and a few more compared to your short list for its short life. Sure the PSV has a backlog advantage but it doesn't look like PSP owners have jumped ship to it. People want to play new games I guess in which the 3DS is better at it than the Vita.

Speaking of RPGs, Bravely Default looks so beautiful and hot.


----------



## xist (Feb 28, 2013)

heartgold said:


> http://www.3ds/list-48?region=2&dist=1



Except you've expanded your catch to include JRPGs that we weren't really discussing, those that weren't part of the PSP's core. I'm not disputing that the 3DS has some good games (in Japan) just that unlike you I don't see PSP owners naturally opting for the 3DS. It's not a natural fit, more of a forced one.
As for the Wii U, which is what the topic is about, the issue remains - at the moment who is it for? Who is it aimed at? Unless it gets some real support then PS4 and NextBox announcements may well erode confidence in it and leave it floundering.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2013)

The way I see it, there is some overlap between all consoles. Many Wii owners also own a PS3 or a 360, many PSP owners also own a DS or DSi and I don't see any reason at all as to why PSVita owners wouldn't want to own a 3DS just to get a more _"complete_" gaming experience, spanning across many genres.

Statistics speak in stereotypes - gamers who _"Only play JRPG's"_ or _"Only play Action Games"_ are just that - rare stereotypical figures.

Each platform and each genre has their core fan base, which is borderline fanatic. There are people who would never even consider getting a console from the competition's stable even if it dispensed free blowjobs because that's how they roll - those too are very stereotypical and very rare.

The great majority of gamers is relatively fluid - they either own several consoles, or to speak more broadly _"several gaming platforms"_ or are easily swayed by another developer as long as the offering's good.

The UK is a fantastic example here - before Microsoft entered the scene, this was a very _"fluid"_ area with a great variety of consoles. It stemmed from the past when personal computers were all the rage and _"actual consoles"_ were very expensive imports. When you look at it now though, you see that it's for the most part _"XBox Landia" _- Microsoft gave a great offering of games and features in a package cheaper than the PS3 and more capable than the Wii, and as the user base grew, people increasingly wanted to play with other people. XBox Live became popular and before you know it, you just _had_ to own a 360 to play with your friends since they already have _360'ties_. It's very much a perpetual motion there.

What I'm trying to say is that a console has the ability to draw an entirely new audience, even if said audience owned different systems before as long as it has the _Wow_ factor - it needs to be a great package overall and the 360 certainly was one. You won't sway the die hards - fanboys gonna be fanboys, but not everyone's die hard.


----------



## J-Machine (Feb 28, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Can confirm.


I concur with his confirmation. Would also lke to add that far worse has been seen during my days as a cook in a "fancy" fast food place..


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 1, 2013)

Dont own a Wii U but new Smash bros, Mario (3d), zelda game will sell systems.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2013)

god send this back to the EOF


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> god send this back to the EOF


 
Shhh, no tears now, only dreams.


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 1, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> god send this back to the EOF


God's not here, man.


----------



## Issac (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a Wii U, and I agree that there are very few games right now. I have enough to keep me going for sure (Batman was awesome, NSMBU is as well etc.), but Nintendo should really start pushing out Virtual Console games. Atleast those that are already available on the Wii. 
There's balloon fight and fzero. Yay. And a few in my eyes over priced digital only games. 

Nintendo also need to release a 3D Mario game, that doesn't need the Tablet. Just like galaxy didn't really need the wiimote. A "core Mario game" haha.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2013)

Issac said:


> I have a Wii U, and I agree that there are very few games right now. I have enough to keep me going for sure (Batman was awesome, NSMBU is as well etc.), but Nintendo should really start pushing out Virtual Console games. Atleast those that are already available on the Wii.
> There's balloon fight and fzero. Yay. And a few in my eyes over priced digital only games.
> 
> Nintendo also need to release a 3D Mario game, that doesn't need the Tablet. Just like galaxy didn't really need the wiimote. A "core Mario game" haha.


I have a strong recollection of having to use the WiiMote to shoot stars at the screen or something... That was in Mario Galaxy, right? 

Damn, it was a long time ago...


----------



## Devin (Mar 1, 2013)

Abbbbbbbandon ship. Abandon ship.


----------



## Issac (Mar 1, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I have a strong recollection of having to use the WiiMote to shoot stars at the screen or something... That was in Mario Galaxy, right?
> 
> Damn, it was a long time ago...


 
Yeah, there was this occasional star-guy who wanted to eat a bunch of star pieces... But it wasn't such a big part of the game and could've been made without shooting the stars. 
Oh, and yeah, you could shoot stars all the time... forgot about that :o 
Damn.... I just remembered the sticky slingshot like things you had to pull with the wiimote as well... Ah, my thought was flawed. 

However, what I meant was that the tablet shouldn't be gimmick the shit out of the game. Maybe just have some sort of map or statistics down there, and make the pro controller an option.
Just like Super Mario Galaxy... WITHOUT the wiimote stuff  haha


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2013)

Devin said:


> Abbbbbbbandon ship. Abandon ship.


Ship? Too boring. Try this.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2013)

the wiiu is dead huh? wait till ww hd and x are released and we'll see how sales are than


----------



## Janthran (Mar 1, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> the wiiu is dead huh? wait till ww hd and x are released and we'll see how sales are than


Yay, remakes.
Everybody LOVES remakes. And nobody ever hates on Zelda remakes.
Ever.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Yay, remakes.
> Everybody LOVES remakes. And nobody ever hates on Zelda remakes.
> Ever.


X isn't a remake 
and I can tell you right now that ww HD will be making me get a wiiu so that's 1 future sale.


----------



## BenRK (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah, because NO ONE remembers the PS3s first couple years...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 1, 2013)

I just can't stop laughing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> X isn't a remake
> and I can tell you right now that ww HD will be making me get a wiiu so that's 1 future sale.


 
notin like da portendu wii u

Before you start mashing report rapidly people remember it's a fucking joke. Lighten up and pull the Wiimote out of your ass.

Note: Not aimed at you Bladex, more so everyone else.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> notin like da portendu wii u
> 
> Before you start mashing report rapidly people remember it's a fucking joke. Lighten up and pull the Wiimote out of your ass.
> 
> Note: Not aimed at you Bladex, more so everyone else.


 
OMFG GUILD! Be quiet! Seriously! I'm getting tired of people saying that! It's annoying! I LOVE my WiiMote up there, don't tell me what to do!


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> notin like da portendu wii u
> 
> Before you start mashing report rapidly people remember it's a fucking joke. Lighten up and pull the Wiimote out of your ass.
> 
> Note: Not aimed at you Bladex, more so everyone else.


Really? I feel sorry that I already reported it then. Oh, and your Move is showing./jk


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> notin like da portendu wii u
> 
> Before you start mashing report rapidly people remember it's a fucking joke. Lighten up and pull the Wiimote out of your ass.
> 
> Note: Not aimed at you Bladex, more so everyone else.


I will have you know that I don't have a WiiMote up there, it's a Super Nintendo controller, thank you very much.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 1, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I will have you know that I don't have a WiiMote up there, it's a Super Nintendo controller, thank you very much.


 
Real men use original Xbox controllers.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Real men use original Xbox controllers.


 
Sideways.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Mar 1, 2013)

N64 controller?


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Real men use original Xbox controllers.


No, the Wii U pad... sideways.


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 1, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> I am too busy being Dreamcast Master Race right now.
> It had two screen before it was cool


 
I wanted to say this, damn you catboy and your punch beating. I also wanted to say that a price drop would help but without the games no one will really be interested in it. A bigger library is always something welcome when trying to buy games, used games also helping in that regard. The more games out there, the cheaper some are >_> like 6-8 months from now or so zombiu will probably be around 20$.


----------



## Chary (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, Vita has been around longer, and still has no gaems. At least Wii U has games announced for it, later on.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Mar 1, 2013)

This thread.

My god.

This thread.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Mar 1, 2013)

Chary said:


> Well, Vita has been around longer, and still has no gaems. At least Wii U has games announced for it, later on.


You obviously don't import because Vita has games just in Japan.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 1, 2013)

You know I just moved this thread to USN for a bit of fun, to let the poor Vita have its day with a meaningless little inaccurate weekly sales chart victory that nobody in their right mind should actually care about. Being an obvious parody thread (if you bothered to read the opening post properly) I hoped that people would see the humor in this and maybe play around in this thread in a fun way.

Some people did, a lot didn't, the defense force marched to Nintendos aid, here are the reasons for those figures, look at the 3DS, wait til Rayman, here is a gif of a yet unproven game, etc, cry. The argument must always be won, the side I chose to invest money in cannot be slandered, no chink in its armor can be exposed because it does not have any. The endless cycle repeats.

And of course we have the obligatory throwing me under the bus and staff bashing for moving this. Even publicly by my peers, thanks Raul, lol. And by people I like. Nice one.

And so the endless cycle continues with still no hope in sight. Keep chugging along GBAtemp, if we keep arguing against one another and hating for long enough one side will emerge VICTORIOUS and will be showered in glory!

Yeah.


----------

